# been feeling horrible, waiting on thyroid removal!



## withpatience (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,
I posted in the newbie section before, and am wondering if anyone has advice.

I went into an ENT today because my neck is so uncomfortable. Plus my labs are not improving with my dose as it is. 
ENT says my thyroid is not getting any smaller, that it is not alarmingly huge but he can tell it is putting unwanted pressure on my throat. 
He is seeing up a barium scope and then talking about removal. 
He said that it will be easier for them to find the proper dosage after removal because we won't have to worry about the thyroid fluctuating what it is giving me.

My tpo is at 4760 and tsh is still at 14.6
I am only on 75 MCG daily. The ENT said that is an extremely low dose with my labs. 
I am having so much hair loss, so cold, my throat is tender, my skin is so dry it is sheeting off, I have joint pain like crazy with swelling, and my hands and feet are numb.

Can anyone give me advice on removal? What I need to look for, what to expect, what questions to ask?
I'm nervous but I want the thing gone, I'm sick of feeling like I've got a necktie around my neck!!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The most important thing is finding a surgeon that is exceptionally experienced and who has a very good reputation. Thyroid surgery is not particularly difficult, but it is technical because you are in the neck and it has a number of structures that you don't want to damage. They should be doing 3-5 thyroid surgeries per week.

You'll want to ask how often they have complications, including laryngeal nerve and parathyroid damage; if they use a drain; how they close the wound (glue or stitches but no staples); and what role they will play in your post-op medication management and/or how your medication will be handled post-op.

Good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

https://www.endocrinesurgery.org/membership/findmember.html

This might help you narrow down who to see.

You want to find a surgeon experienced in thyroid removal who performs 4-5 surgeries per week. My surgeon was #1 in my zip code so I feel confident in the site referrals.

Make a list of questions, most you should already know the answer to.

1) how many surgeries have you performed in your career? Do you do weekly?

2) have you ever cut someone's vocal cords? It's rare but put it out there and see their response.

3) How big will the incision be?

4) will you use staples to close? ( run if they say yes)

5) will you use a drain tube? Best to know than wake up and find you have one. I did not and many do or don't, just depends on the surgeon.

You will feel so much better post surgery. Just be sure to insist they run Free T-4 and Free T-3 with every lab post surgery and only make dose adjustments off those 2 labs.


----------

